# Game Thread: Denver Nuggets @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Denver Nuggets] * *(40-30) *​

*PG * *A. Miller * - *SG* *R. Patterson* -* SF* *C. Anthony* - *PF* *F. Elson* - *C* *M. Camby*


*
Nuggets Individual Stats* 









 * @*​



















*[Phoenix Suns]** (46-21)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *A. Stoudemire* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats* 








*Saturday, March 25th - 9:00PM ET/7:00PM PT -US Airways Center- Phoenix, AZ *








* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *[108.4] [42.1] [26.5] * 
*Opponents*- *[101.7] [45.9] [18.5] 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]* *S. Marion [21.5]* 
* [Rebounds]* *S. Marion [12.2]* 
*[Assists] * *S. Nash [10.7] * 
*[FG%]* *B. Diaw [52.3] * 
*[FT%]* *S.Nash [92.3] * 
*[3PT%] * *L. Barbosa  [46.6]* 
*[Blocks]* *S. Marion [1.9] * 
*[Steals]* *S. Marion [1.9] * 







*Nuggets Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Denver* *[101.0] [41.5] [23.6] * 
* Opponents* *[99.7] [42.1] [23.8] *

*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]** C. Anthony [26.6] * 
*[Rebounds* *M. Camby* *[12.1] * 
*[Assists] * *A. Miller 8.4 * 
*[FG%]* *K. Martin  [50.1] * 
*[FT%]* *E. Boykins * *[87.4]*
*]3PT%]* *G. Buckner [36.2]* 
*[Blocks]* *M. Camby [3.4] * 
*[Steals]* *A. Miller [1.3]*​


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have to think this is a gimme for the Suns. Even if Anthony plays his best game.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nah, the Nugs have been playing top notch ball. This isn't a gimme. I can't wait to see how Amare does against K-Mart and Camby in limited minutes though.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Suns will win (obvs) but it will close. The nuggets are on a roll recently.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see Amare play some more.

Yee haw!


----------



## Aiyaaahh (Mar 25, 2006)

Hopefully Amare can play 25-30 mins. The Suns will most likely prevail.

Go Suns!


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

yeah, the nugs are playin great ball right now.... Anthony's provin his worth, and they made the Spurs look like the Hawks the other night... nice test tonite, and cant wait to see Amare play..... holla back fellas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns leading at half, 49-59.

Amare looking rusty but still finishing around the rim.

And Nash is on fire from 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

EDIT: Weird it says Suns up 57-48 at the half

Amare 6 pts 4 rebs 1 assist with 10 mins played so far. I'm not watching it cuz I can't


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Win this game Suns, so if Clippers go to 6th they'll have homecourt. :angel:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> EDIT: Weird it says Suns up 57-48 at the half
> 
> Amare 6 pts 4 rebs 1 assist with 10 mins played so far. I'm not watching it cuz I can't


lol I got the guessed the score. I knew it was close to what I posted.

Anyways, why can't you watch? School?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow! no respect! "this is a gimme" and "suns win obviously"

these teams are close. we play the suns well everytime. we give spurs and mavs fits too. this is NO gimme! we are coming off a back to back tho, but i still see this coming down to the final minutes, and u all know who shows up with the last shot 

good luck to you guys!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol I got the guessed the score. I knew it was close to what I posted.
> 
> Anyways, why can't you watch? School?



nah, don't have NBA TV or league pass...just cuz I'm a loser lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

damn whats with the decline in assists by Nash? 11.5 for most part of the season and was having games with 15 to 18 assists, now they've been down between 5-10 or 11 sometimes. He has like only 5 in this game.

Diaw's continues to go up. He has 13 assists for tonights game. We're up 100-88 without Amare doing much. 2-7 with 6 pts in 16 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 107-96

Marion (10-20) 21 pts, 13 rebs, 2 assists, 3 stls 2 blks

Diaw 13 pts, 13 assists, 8 rebs

Nash 21 pts (6-15), (5-11 from 3), 6 assists and a blk

Amare's numbers stayed the same as I said just before.

DEN-PHX


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> damn whats with the decline in assists by Nash? 11.5 for most part of the season and was having games with 15 to 18 assists, now they've been down between 5-10 or 11 sometimes. He has like only 5 in this game.
> 
> Diaw's continues to go up. He has 13 assists for tonights game. We're up 100-88 without Amare doing much. 2-7 with 6 pts in 16 mins.


Nash assist are going down because the Suns are doing more isolations with
Thomas, Diaw and now Amare.

Diaw is getting more assist because of that high post passing job of his.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, this game clinches a playoff berth.

Technically speaking, though first it goes by record, then season series, but after that it goes by how well each team did within the conference.

Suns have mathematically clinched a play-off berth here, congrats. Since even if they now lose the rest of their games, the Hornets can only tie the season series, but can't win a better conference record. :clap:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Nash assist are going down because the Suns are doing more isolations with
> Thomas, Diaw and now Amare.
> 
> Diaw is getting more assist because of that high post passing job of his.


lol what the hell. I don't know why I didn't think of that. Slipped my mind.

But reminds me, I've seen a few atone Diaw's success cuz of the fast break. He gets most of his work in half court. Wonder what people are watching.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Hey, this game clinches a playoff berth.
> 
> Technically speaking, though first it goes by record, then season series, but after that it goes by how well each team did within the conference.
> 
> Suns have mathematically clinched a play-off berth here, congrats. Since even if they now lose the rest of their games, the Hornets can only tie the season series, but can't win a better conference record. :clap:



lol, yeah , dont think we'll lose rest of our games.. I hope we keep it under 25-30 losses though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Nuggets played a really solid 9 minutes in the 3rd quarter and then lost control of the game. I have no clue what Karl was trying to do with his substitutions in the 4th.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> wow! no respect! "this is a gimme" and "suns win obviously"
> 
> these teams are close. we play the suns well everytime. we give spurs and mavs fits too. this is NO gimme! we are coming off a back to back tho, but i still see this coming down to the final minutes, and u all know who shows up with the last shot
> 
> good luck to you guys!



good luck to you guys too. hope we meet in the 2nd rd . Unless, you beat us then we have a problem haha.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> The Nuggets played a really solid 9 minutes in the 3rd quarter and then lost control of the game. I have no clue what Karl was trying to do with his substitutions in the 4th.


The Suns bench is much stronger than the Nuggets Bench. The Suns backups scored 31 points to the Nuggets 17. Losing Boykins is a huge deal when playing the Suns.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Good wins for the Suns... Glad Amare got some more playing time ^_^ Oh, and woot we officially made the playoffs for this year... weeeee!!


----------

